# Imaging Help.



## Treikayan (Nov 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a program (other than MS Paint) which will allow me to change the background from an "opaque" to a "transparent" background? I have two images that I made in MS Visio and saved as a .jpeg. I want to add these images to my website, but it's taking up a lot of "file space" due to the opaque background. If anyone can help me, send me a PM and I'll send the images. _Please help_. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I had this in the Tea Room but either it got ignored or unnoticed or unseen or all).


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 8, 2005)

sorry I only have basic computer skills but if I knew I would of told you


----------



## Treikayan (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks, man.  It's ok.


----------



## nixie (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry Triek...I did notice your post in the tea room but my knowledge on software is zilch


----------



## Alia (Nov 8, 2005)

Would IrfanView work, Treik?


----------



## Monty Scott (Nov 9, 2005)

It might! I know there are many effects available, though I haven't tried them all. It's free and worth a try. If nothing else, it's a neat peice of software.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 9, 2005)

I always used to use Coral Paint but these days only have Microsoft Photo Editor  and Microsoft Paint.

Have checked out the Irfanview Monty...It looks very good.    Just one question, do we need to download the plugins as well?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay, moved to the Art section...should be more useful there.


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 10, 2005)

I could most probably help you. Could you descrbe your problem futher. ie, what is the final use of the intended image, what is the format of the image currently. how exactly do you mean transparent, etc.


----------



## Treikayan (Nov 10, 2005)

I was wondering where my topic went to.   

I'll try the website and I did have Coral Paint at one time, but I lost my drivers CD that came with my scanner.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 10, 2005)

My mate told me PaintShop Pro is a great program for this kind of problems.


----------



## Dachux (Nov 10, 2005)

hm... I think it could be done very easy in Adobe Photoshop... I have done it few times, so there couldn't be problems.


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah, its either adobes photoshop or corels photo paint that your after. you can owload trial versions from there website.

Much luck


----------

